# Spring Jazz Brunch 4-17-11



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

i got inspired by Lane/Aprils post. Let's do a spring brunch!!! I'll host the event. 4-17-11 Sunday (Palm Sunday). Bring a brunch dish and a bottle of champaign and/or OJ. 11:00 to 2:00. I am so filled with spring fever...want to join with special friends to celebrate the wonderful season!! 1676 College Parkway Gulf Breeze in Polynesian Isles. Remember, parking is the pits. I have grill and availability for anyone who wants to be chef for omelets etc. The sky is the limit. BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I spoke to several folks..and to answer a few questions. 
YES: it is rain or shine.
BRING: anything....it doesn't matter if we have duplicates. What do WE NOT eat??
DATE: this Sunday(Palm Sunday) from about 11 to 2ish. YES can come after church.
DRESS: who cares?>?>?

Let's Celebrate SPRING...the return to FISH'N.

call if questions or p.m> 207-0933


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Geez - Looks like I missed another one - but hey - it's in Florida...

Hope you guys had fun!


----------

